# rapportée



## evora

Bonjour à tous!

Qu'entendez-vous par "rapportée" sur la phrase suivante(?):

*La France est encore là, rapportée et réduite, en minorité.

*Je connais plusieurs sens à ce mot mais je ne vois pas ce qu'il veut dire dans ce contexte.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## tilt

J'avoue ne pas voir non plus, a priori. Le contexte donné est quand même assez limité. Pourrais-tu nous en donner un peu plus ?


----------



## evora

Il s'agit d'un roman sur les expatriés en Algérie.

Merci encore.


----------



## tilt

Je dirais qu'il faut y lire ce sens :


> *RAPPORTÉ, -ÉE, *_part. passé, adj. et subst. masc._
> ♦ [En parlant d'une pers.] _Fam._ ou _péj._     Étranger naturalisé français; dans une famille, parent, allié originaire ou non d'une autre région ou d'une autre classe sociale et souvent mal accepté. _Dans certaines familles, on appelle « pièces rapportées » les beaux-frères ou les belles-sœurs_ (_Lar. Lang. fr._).
> source : http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=856180​


En d'autres termes, on pourrait dire _étrangère_.
La phrase me semble malgré tout assez maladroite.​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut evora,

Est-ce que ce « là » est l'Algérie ?
Dans ce cas, peut-être qu'il y reste un petit bout de France que les expatriés ont amené avec eux (rapporté), dans leur communauté réduite où ils sont en minorité...


----------



## queviva

je confirme Karine=), effectivement, d'après ce qu'on peut en comprendre, c'est comme si ces français expatriés avaient rapporté un peu de la culture française, de leurs habitudes etc.. avec eux, qu'ils ont conservé et entretenu au sein de la communauté en laquelle ils se sont regroupés en Algérie...


----------



## tilt

queviva said:


> je confirme Karine=), effectivement, d'après ce qu'on peut en comprendre, c'est comme si ces français expatriés avaient rapporté un peu de la culture française, de leurs habitudes etc.. avec eux, qu'ils ont conservé et entretenu au sein de la communauté en laquelle ils se sont regroupés en Algérie...


J'ai du mal à accepter cette lecture, car le peu qui reste n'a pas été _rapporté_. Au contraire, c'est ce qui n'a pas été _remmené_ !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

tilt said:


> J'ai du mal à accepter cette lecture, car le peu qui reste n'a pas été _rapporté_. Au contraire, c'est ce qui n'a pas été _remmené_ !


On parle des expatriés d'Algérie, ou en Algérie ?


----------



## evora

Bonsoir à vous et merci de vos réponses! J'arrive un peu tard...

C'est un roman écrit à la première personne du singulier. Une jeune femme parle de son passé lorsqu'elle est arrivée en Algérie, dont la mère est 100% française et le père est algérien. Au début, elle a beaucoup de mal à s'intégrer car elle est differente des autres dans un monde très "masculin". Peu à peu, elle esaye de s'adapter malgré son côté très français et ses habitudes.

Voici le paragraphe entier:

*Je vais à l'école française. Je vais au lycée français. Je vais à l'Alliance française. Je vais au Centre culturel français. La France est encore là, rapportée et réduite, en minorité.*

Merci encore de votre aide!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Merci evora. 
Il s'agit donc bien d'expat' en Algérie qui ont rapporté un bout de France avec eux là-bas.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonne nuit,

je me demande s'il ne faut pas prendre le sens géométrique de _rapporter_:


> _GÉOM._     Reproduire dans la proportion voulue sur le papier (une figure) après (en) avoir pris les mesures sur le terrain.


 c'est-à-dire "calquée" mais en réduisant les proportions.

Au revoir
EDIT: la source CNTRL


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Cintia&Martine said:


> Bonne nuit,
> 
> je me demande s'il ne faut pas prendre le sens géométrique de _rapporter_:
> c'est-à-dire "calquée" mais en réduisant les proportions.
> 
> Au revoir


Oui !  J'avais l'image de cet instrument de mon enfance ... dont j'ai oublié le nom...(*)  pour reproduire en plus grand ou en plus petit un dessin en repassant sur les traits de l'original...

(*) Ayé ! Un pantographe !


----------



## evora

(Re)merci à vous!

D'après vos superbes explications, je comprend qu'il s'agit d'une France (soit disant) "importée" dans le sens où elle laisse des empruntes indélébiles voire des calques!

Je pense avoir compris le sens.

Je traduis ce roman tout entier vers le portugais alors j'ai vraiment interet à bien interpréter l'original.

Merci de votre charmante aide!


----------



## queviva

tilt said:


> J'ai du mal à accepter cette lecture, car le peu qui reste n'a pas été _rapporté_. Au contraire, c'est ce qui n'a pas été _remmené_ !


 
la différence entre ''aporter'' et ''amener''


----------



## queviva

tilt said:


> J'ai du mal à accepter cette lecture, car le peu qui reste n'a pas été _rapporté_. Au contraire, c'est ce qui n'a pas été _remmené_ !


 
A l'origine de la langue française , la différence entre ''aporter'' et ''amener ou emmener'', c'est le sujet: 
on apporte *quelquechose;* on emmène ou amène *quelqu'un.*
Depuis, on fait souvent des ''barbarismes'' en disant ''j'ai amené du gateau''... mais on devrait dire ''apporter''.

Ici, c'est plutôt du domaine du culturel etc... et je pense qu'evora a bien compris le sens de son roman!


----------



## tilt

queviva said:


> A l'origine de la langue française , la différence entre ''aporter'' et ''amener ou emmener'', c'est le sujet:
> on apporte *quelquechose;* on emmène ou amène *quelqu'un.*
> Depuis, on fait souvent des ''barbarismes'' en disant ''j'ai amené du gateau''... mais on devrait dire ''apporter''.
> 
> Ici, c'est plutôt du domaine du culturel etc... et je pense qu'evora a bien compris le sens de son roman!


J'aurais dû écrire _remporté _plutôt que _remmené_, certes. Mais le débat n'est pas là !

Et pour ce qui est de la question initiale, j'avoue ne plus savoir s'il faut se ranger à l'avis de Cintia&Martine et KaRine_Fr où à ce que je proposais initialement.
Pour moi, la phrase concernait les expatriés français _restés_ en Algérie après l'indépendance (à cause du _encore là_), et qui n'y retrouvaient que peu ce qui faisait auparavant de ce pays une province de la France (d'où mon _ce qui n'a pas été remmené/remporté_).


----------



## itka

Le moins qu'on puisse dire, c'est que ce "rapportée" n'est pas clair du tout...
Je n'aurais pas su si bien le formuler, mais mon impression est exactement celle de Cintia&Martine : rapporter au sens mathématique. Une petite France de proportions réduites...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Allez, je m'en mêle ! (en deux mots, hein ! )

Après avoir lu le contexte donné par Evora, je comprends qu'il s'agit d'une France en miniature, portée à nouveau (d'où le _rapportée), _c'est à dire la "France" sous son aspect culturel et éducatif, celle qui est présente dans beaucoup de pays, et non plus la "France" de la colonisation.

On peut y entendre aussi un jeu de mots sur le fait que cette culture est _rapportée, _comme une culture étrangère (comme une "pièce rapportée") et plus comme un pan entier imposée par les colons  à la culture autochtone.


----------

